# Info on this old "Secret Service Special" revolver?



## mswmsw (Jan 18, 2015)

Wondering if anyone can tell me a bit about this old .32 cal "Secret Service Special" revolver? Who made it, and about when? Approx value? Ser # is 2628xx Thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, first of all, it was _not_ made by Smith & Wesson.
More than likely, it was made in Spain...probably in the Basque country of northwest Spain, maybe in Eibar or Guernica.

Somewhere on it-on the barrel, the frame, and also on the cylinder-are a few little stamped-in markings that will tell its story.
These are called "proofmarks," and they were added to the gun when it passed its government-mandated safety tests.
Please post pictures of these small marks, and make them as sharp and as clear as you can.

You may also find maker's marks on it somewhere. Maybe they're under the grip panels.
If you find any, post pictures of them, too.

Since the pistol is made in the style of the late 19th or early-to-middle 20th centuries, it probably dates to before the Basque arms industry was destroyed by Franco in 1937.
Its proofmarks may tell us more.


----------

